# اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)



## kajo (6 مايو 2008)

*الأخبار السياسية* 
*قرر السيد اللواء الوزير مدير الأمن المحافظ أمين الحزب أحمد عز الاتجاه إلى الثروة الزراعية وشراء كل محصول السبانخ من البلد واحتكاره.. وقد أقدم على هذه الخطوة بعد انتشار إشاعات مغرضة بأن السبانخ مليان حديد* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 

*بعد أن تزوج السيد اللواء الوزير مدير الأمن المحافظ أمين الحزب الملياردير أحمد عز بالسيدة صاحبة المليارات وعضوة مجلس الشعب شاهيناز النجار فيما عرف بزواج (المال والسلطة) مع (المال والسلطة).. قرر عم فتحى البواب الزواج من (أم عبده بتاعة اللبن .. فيما عرف بزواج ( الفقر والهمّ) مع (الفقر والهمّ* 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*قررت الحكومة بعد انتشار ظاهرة التعذيب في السجون أن تقوم بجلد وصعق وضرب وسحل مواطن مسلم.. وفى الزنزانة المجاورة نفس الأفعال مع مواطن مسيحى.. تطبيقا لشعار ثورة سعد زغلول..* 
* يموت الهلال مع الصليب* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 

*بعد إلغاء دعم الخبز وغلاء السكر والأرز والزيت والسمن وباقى ضروريات المعيشة قررت الحكومة استيراد أحبال جيدة الصنع تصلح للشنق،مع استيراد أطنان من سم الفئران. وهذا لزيادة الطلب على الأصناف المذكورة!!على أن يكون مكتوبا على كل حبل وعلى كل علبة سم.... الحكومة تضر بالصحة وتسبب الوفاة* 
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 
*قررت وزارات التعليم والتضامن الاجتماعى والداخلية والرى التنسيق فيما بينهم.. حيث يذهب الفرد للتعلم في وزارات التربية والتعليم والتعليم العالى.. ثم يتخرج فيشحت فيذهب إلى وزارة التضامن الاجتماعى.. وعندما يواجه البطالة يتحول إلى إرهابى فتتلقفه وزارة الداخلية..وعندما يتم تظبيطه جوه أمن الدولة يخرج عشان يشرب من البحر عند وزارة الرى *


*الأخبار الفنية* 

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*بدأ تصوير المشاهد الخارجية من الفيلم الجديد للزعيم عادل إمام والوجه الجديد سوسو..والقصة تدور حول عادل إمام الذى يحب سوسو ويطلب منها بوسه فترفض..وتتوالى الأحداث.. إلى أن يستطيع الزعيم أن يأخذ بوسة من سوسو.. ويتزوجها.. وصرح عادل إمام قائلا أن الفيلم يتناول برمزية قضية الشباب الغرقى المهاجرين إلى إيطاليا* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 
*
بعد اقتناع هانى شاكر أن الغناء الحقيقى لم يعد موجودا.. قرر الاتجاه إلى الأغانى الشعبية والتافهة.. وقرر أن يغنى أغنية العنب مرة أخرى بتوزيع جديد.. ولأنه مطرب من جيل العمالقة .. قرر أن يغنى عنب من بتاع الصوبة أبو أربعة جنيه 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 
*حادثة رهيبة شنيعة حدثت للمطرب المحبوب تامر حسنى.. حيث اكتشف بمحض الصدفة غياب شعرة من شعر صدره.. وقد أجَّل الفنان المحبوب تصوير بوستر الألبوم القادم إلى أن يتم العثور على شعرته المحبوبة بعد أن قرر التجديد والتطوير في البوستر بحيث أن تكون صورة البوستر عبارة عن شعر صدره بس من غير وِشُّه *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 
*بعد أن سمعت نجمة الجماهير الشابة نادية الجندى آراء الناس في مسلسلها السابق عندما قالوا إنها لا تستحى وإنها (يندب ف عينها رصاصة.. أكدت استهزاءها بآرائهم قائلة أنها لا تخاف من الناس ..( لأن العين عليها حارس* 

*الأخبار الرياضية* 
*خسر النادى الأهلى للمرة التاسعة على التوالى في الدورى العام.. ومن المعروف أن النادى الأهلى رغم خسارته مازال يتصدر الدورى بفارق 97 نقطة عن أقرب منافسيه وهو نادى ........... مش فاكر اسمه .. هوه نادى بيلبس أبيض* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *
*بعد خروج مرتضى منصور من الحبس.. أنباء سرية عن أنه سوف يعلن في مؤتمر صحفى كبير عن وجود مستندات مهمة بحوزته تكشف اختلاسات وفساد في النادى الأبيض أثناء حكم محمد على باشا* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 

*نفى اللاعب حسام حسن شائعة اعتزاله معلنا أنه في قمة عطائه الكروى.. وأعلن أنه قد وقع عقدا مع نادى صفط اللبن لمدة خمسة وعشرين سنة *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 
*بعد أن أصبح أحمد شوبير هو المعلق والمذيع والمعد وعضو مجلس الشعب ووكيل لجنة الرياضة ونائب رئيس الاتحاد لكرة القدم.. قررت القيادة أن تعطى له كرة قدم في يده .. وهوه يلعب اللى عايز يلعبه بقى* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 

*بعد إعجاب الرئيس باللاعب حازم إمام اثناء مشاهدته من المقصورة لمباراة مهمة.. أخبره أحد الجالسين أن حازم إمام لاعب الزمالك هو ابن حمادة إمام لاعب الزمالك السابق أيضا.. فأبدى الرئيس اعتراضه على التوريث داخل النادى* 

*إعلانات* 
*مطلوب شاب جامعى حاصل على بكالوريوس الطب والجراحة تقدير جيد جدا..حسن السير والسلوك..يجيد الفوتوشوب والجرافيك..يفضل ذوو الخبرة.. لتصليح ساعة يد لثرى عربى* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 

*تعلن شركة مصر للطيران عن تنظيم رحلات سياحية فاخرة إلى لندن بشكل منتظم للسادة رجال الأعمال أصحاب القروض والهاربين..على أن تخصص الدرجة الأولى إلى السادة فوق المليار جنيه.. والدرجة الثانية للسادة فوق المائة مليون جنيه.. أما السادة المكافحين الذين نهبوا أقل من مائة مليون جنيه.. فتنظم الشركة لهم رحلات على أتوبيسات غبور إلى ليبيا *
*وياتهدى يا تعدى* 
*تنبيه: الاشتراك بأسبقية الحجز نظرا للضغط الشديد* 
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* 
*تعلن جمعية الرفق بالكلاب الدولية المشهرة تحت اسم *
*ليه تهوهو بعيد..تعالى هوهو معانا      عن حاجتها لمُرَبـِّى كلاب له خبرة.. على أن يكون شبعانا ومستورا عشان مايبصش للكلب ف لقمته.. *​​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*

*



بعد إلغاء دعم الخبز وغلاء السكر والأرز والزيت والسمن وباقى ضروريات المعيشة قررت الحكومة استيراد أحبال جيدة الصنع تصلح للشنق،مع استيراد أطنان من سم الفئران. وهذا لزيادة الطلب على الأصناف المذكورة!!على أن يكون مكتوبا على كل حبل وعلى كل علبة سم.... الحكومة تضر بالصحة وتسبب الوفاة ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووووة يا كاجو 

اهو حتى تبقى الحكومة عملت فينا حاجة :new6:*​


----------



## kajo (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *حلوووووووووووة يا كاجو *​
> 
> *اهو حتى تبقى الحكومة عملت فينا حاجة :new6:*​


 

ههههههههههههههه
نعمل ايه بقى ياعفريته

صحيح مبروك الاشراف 
مش قلتلك  مشرفه قريب   بتنباْ  انا 

بعد كده هبقى كاجو المتنبى  هههههههههههههههه

مبروك ولو انها متاخره

نورتى الموضوع


----------



## فادية (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه دا كلو يا كاجو 
حلوييييييييييييييييييين خالص مالص 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه دا كلو يا كاجو
> حلوييييييييييييييييييين خالص مالص
> ...


 
ميرسى يا فاديه على المرور 

وده حاجات بسيطه يعنى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## cuteledia (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*

ههههههههههههههه ايه الموضوع الجميل ده يا كاجو
تسلم ايدك ... يسوع معاك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## kajo (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



cuteledia قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ايه الموضوع الجميل ده يا كاجو
> تسلم ايدك ... يسوع معاك ويبارك خدمتك


 
ميرسى على مرورك
كيوت ليدى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


ونشاطك جميل على فكره


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين جدا ياكاجو 
مرسىىىىىىىى ياباشا ​


----------



## kajo (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> جامدين جدا ياكاجو
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىى ياباشا ​


 
ميرسى كوكو على مرورك الجميل ده

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



kajo قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> نعمل ايه بقى ياعفريته
> 
> صحيح مبروك الاشراف
> ...



*اااااااااالله يبارك فيك يا كاجو النبى :hlp:

اه صح انت اول واحد يقولى كده 30:

وبعدين اااااااايه الغيبة الطويلة دى ؟*​​


----------



## kajo (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *اااااااااالله يبارك فيك يا كاجو النبى :hlp:*​
> 
> *اه صح انت اول واحد يقولى كده 30:*​
> 
> *وبعدين اااااااايه الغيبة الطويلة دى ؟*​


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
حلو كاجو النبى دى

لا ولا غيبه ولا حاجه انا هنا يدوب بنزل المواضيع وارد عليها وبس 
لكن مش بلف كتير كده 

عشان رجلى هههههههههههههههههههههه

بعيد عنك الامتحانات


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*

_*انا بقول انت ممكن تستخبى لحد ما الامتحانات تخلص وترجع تانى
لانهم قرروا القبض عليك وضربك بالاساتك والبان ​*_


----------



## tonyturboman (12 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*

:heat:ابداع:heat:


----------



## kajo (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*انا بقول انت ممكن تستخبى لحد ما الامتحانات تخلص وترجع تانى​*_
> 
> _*لانهم قرروا القبض عليك وضربك بالاساتك والبان *_​


 

اساتك ولبان مره واحده

ماشى ماشى

انا موافق

بس بشرط يجبو مصاصات معاهم عشان اقوم بيها


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*

*


kajo قال:



			اساتك ولبان مره واحده

ماشى ماشى

انا موافق

بس بشرط يجبو مصاصات معاهم عشان اقوم بيها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



وابقى سيبلى مصاصتين معاك ادينى بقولك اهوه ​*


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*وابقى سيبلى مصاصتين معاك ادينى بقولك اهوه *_​


 

ولا اعرفك


----------



## wawa_smsm (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*

كلام جميل .. وكلام معقول .. مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ بجد تحفة خالص .. تسلم إيديك


----------



## yousteka (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*

مرسي أوي يا كاجو على الموضوع الجامد ده
بس أنتي جاية أوي على الاستاذ أحمد عز ده بتاع حديد ومصنعه مش شغال كمان
وبعدين تيمو نجم الجيل ده حبيبنا يعني حتى لو معملش بوستر للالبوم الجديد هينجح
وكله الا حازم امام ده أنا بشجع الزماك مخصوص علشانه

بجد موضوع دمه خفيف تسلم أيدك


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



wawa_smsm قال:


> كلام جميل .. وكلام معقول .. مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لأ بجد تحفة خالص .. تسلم إيديك


 

ميرسى ليك على مرورك الجميل


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



yousteka قال:


> مرسي أوي يا كاجو على الموضوع الجامد ده
> بس أنتي جاية أوي على الاستاذ أحمد عز ده بتاع حديد ومصنعه مش شغال كمان
> وبعدين تيمو نجم الجيل ده حبيبنا يعني حتى لو معملش بوستر للالبوم الجديد هينجح
> وكله الا حازم امام ده أنا بشجع الزماك مخصوص علشانه
> ...


 

اله اله اله
انتى من انصار زيزو ولا ايه داخله سخه ليه كده ليه


وبعدين مين تيمو ده ونجم جيل ايه وقليله يركن على جنب ويدور على الشعره بشويش فى كليب من الكليبات القديمه جايز تكون مش موجوده اصلا

و حازم حازم راجل تمام 

مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه

ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*

*



			قررت وزارات التعليم والتضامن الاجتماعى والداخلية والرى التنسيق فيما بينهم.. حيث يذهب الفرد للتعلم في وزارات التربية والتعليم والتعليم العالى.. ثم يتخرج فيشحت فيذهب إلى وزارة التضامن الاجتماعى.. وعندما يواجه البطالة يتحول إلى إرهابى فتتلقفه وزارة الداخلية..وعندما يتم تظبيطه جوه أمن الدولة يخرج عشان يشرب من البحر عند وزارة الرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو ده الكلام





			خسر النادى الأهلى للمرة التاسعة على التوالى في الدورى العام.. ومن المعروف أن النادى الأهلى رغم خسارته مازال يتصدر الدورى بفارق 97 نقطة عن أقرب منافسيه وهو نادى ........... مش فاكر اسمه .. هوه نادى بيلبس أبيض
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اخس
متلعبش فى عداد عمرك يا واد انت
ولا انت اسماعيلى صحيح
مننا وعلينا يعنى
اوعى تكون قلبت اهلى
منت شايف الاقبال الكبير علينا
فيتا وتويتى فى اسبوع واحد (مشرفتييييييين )
ولتظل كلمة الزمالك تنموا وتزداد الى الابد امين*


----------



## kajo (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> هو ده الكلام
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مبسوطه بمشرفتين ؟

وكلمه الاسماعيلى تنموا وتزداد من الان الى الابد فى هذا المنتدى وكل منتدى امين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## تونى 2010 (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*

بجد كلهم احلى من بعض 
شكرا على الموضوع الجامد​


----------



## kajo (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: اخبار اخبار اخبار (سياسه - رياضه - فن- اعلانات)*



تونى 2010 قال:


> بجد كلهم احلى من بعض ​
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجامد​


 

merci 3la merorka el gamil da

rabna yebark 7aytk


----------

